# first santa photo?



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I love these 2 goldens - thanks


----------



## carolynk9 (Nov 16, 2011)

Never too early for a photo like that! Wonderful!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

So beautiful I can't wait to take Chester's Christmas photos


----------



## MTCara (Nov 20, 2012)

Lovely! Thank you for the reminder. I need to take my girl out for a pic with Santa this year.


----------



## lalavender (May 26, 2012)

All of my favorite things, Goldens, Santa and a good event. Photos with Santa are the best.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Funny you should post this today. That is what we did this evening.
You are lucky. Our Santa wasn't allowed to touch the dogs.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I love both Santa portraits!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Awe, I want to see more Santa portraits! They are so cute.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

never too early for cute photos like that!

Doubt there is such a thing in Korea as would love to take my two 
:no::no::no::no:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Both santas photos are awesome!! ::


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cute pictures! I'm definitely going to check around Columbus to see who's doing Santa pics. Would love to get one of Renny.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great Santa shots. I hope more come in


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the Santa Photos, they're fantastic!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Took Molson & Neeko to see Santa today, they were terrific...they were the hit of Petsmart, and their first trip out to see people!!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Great photos everyone. Love seeing Christmas Goldens. 

The mall near us is having a dog night with Santa next Monday and I'm thinking of taking my two. I'm just wondering how they will react to all the people/other dogs and just the mall in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> Took Molson & Neeko to see Santa today, they were terrific...they were the hit of Petsmart, and their first trip out to see people!!!
> View attachment 122345


I love their little green collars. They are adorable. Great photo.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Love the Santa pictures!!!!!


----------

